# wanna work !



## silfree (Oct 19, 2007)

hey you guys! I am proffesional ballet teacher with a diploma and many years of experience..so, is it any way to find a job over there?...I love Spain!
[ thanks!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

silfree said:


> hey you guys! I am proffesional ballet teacher with a diploma and many years of experience..so, is it any way to find a job over there?...I love Spain!
> [ thanks!


Well this is an old report but clearly there is a call for it
B.co BA Interview with Tamara Rojo of the Royal Ballet


----------



## llanelli1234 (Feb 5, 2008)

*job*

hi i am coming out to spain in 2 weeks and want a job could any1 tell me where there are jobs


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You can try the EURES Network site: EUROPA - EURES - the European Job Mobility Portal
Besides job postings, they also have information about the job market in general and specific regions in Spain in particular.

You're in a better situation for finding a job in Spain (or anywhere in the EU) if you stick with a line of work you know, are qualified in and if you speak the local language reasonably well (conversational level).
Cheers,
Bev


----------

